# Iceplant/ground cover that chickens wont eat.



## lisawilson (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all! My sweet chickens have consumed every inch of ground cover on my bank. Does anyone know of something I can plant that's low maintenance, fairly drought tolerant, and grows fast? 
Thanks-
Lisa in So. Cal.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We have what I think is Irish Moss in spots growing near our Jack Pines, the chickens don't bother it. Not sure how fast it grows but it can be replanted to make it cover a larger area.


----------

